# pokemon adoptables



## BORTZ (Feb 1, 2008)

which code do i use to get the pictures to show up instead of the code? i cant figure this one out. help?


----------



## Urza (Feb 1, 2008)

I assume it would be something like:


```
[url=www.pokemonwhatever.com/blahblah][img]www.pokemonwhatever.com/blahblah/pikachu.jpg][/img][/url]
```


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 1, 2008)

```
not so sure you need the url's.. just wrap the link in [img] [/img] tags
```


----------

